# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Outubro 2019



## MSantos (1 Out 2019 às 09:49)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Out 2019 às 14:21)

Boa tarde, algum chuvisco na parte da manhã com estas fotos
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Out 2019 às 15:03)

Boas ...como estava previsto para hoje...hoje mais fresco com nuvens de passagem ,hoje o vento presente e moderado agora mais pela tarde ,novo mês e a seca vai continuar nos próximos dias ,com 24.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Out 2019 às 17:39)

Boas...já limpou o céu e continua a tarde a ser bem arejada ,com 24.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Out 2019 às 19:25)

Boas...já em modo de brisa,hoje a refrescar mais rápido ,com 20.9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Out 2019 às 21:01)

Boas

Por estes lados choveu da parte da manha. De tarde foi limpando. 
Atualmente sem alterações com 16.4°C e 95%

Mínima de 14.8°C e 27.3°C de maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Out 2019 às 22:16)

Boas...mais fresco e a brisa a correr ,com 17.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.8ºC / 25.2ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (2 Out 2019 às 08:01)

Bom dia , Covilhã 12.4°c, manhã fresca com céu limpo.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 12.4°c
Min 11.8°c
Max 15.8°c 



Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2019 às 08:13)

Boas...manhã fresca...tarde ,mais um dia de seca total ,nunca mais chove ,com 12.7ºC e céu limpinho .


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Out 2019 às 08:43)

Bom dia, manhã com nevoeiro, 11,8°C, máxima de ontem nos 25°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2019 às 14:46)

Boas ...temperatura ainda calma,para os previstos 28.0ºC ,algumas nuvens altas  e com 25.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2019 às 17:12)

Boas ...mais quente e sol maluco ,com 26.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2019 às 19:49)

Boas...vai descendo,com 21.6ºC uma ligeira brisa .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2019 às 22:00)

Boas...ligeira brisa e com 19.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.9ºC / 27.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2019 às 10:06)

Boas ....mais um dia de secura total ....máxima prevista 30.0ºC ,nunca mais chove ,com 21.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Out 2019 às 10:21)

Bom dia, mais uma manhã com nevoeiro, 14,7°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2019 às 15:01)

Boas...como estava previsto..a partir da tarde ,sol doentio  e secura ,com 27.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2019 às 17:19)

Boas por aqui continua...sol maluco e ar ,com 28.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2019 às 19:24)

Boas...já a correr um ar mais fresco ...mais um dia de secura ,com 23.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2019 às 21:22)

Boas...mais vento e fresco ,com 20.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.0ºC / 29.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2019 às 08:08)

Boas….mais um dia a contar para a secura ....não se vê melhorias ,nunca mais chove ,com 16.3ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## lmg (4 Out 2019 às 11:21)

Por Lamego, céu nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2019 às 11:41)

Boas...já apertando o gajo lá de cima ,doentio e ar seco ,com 24.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2019 às 14:16)

Boas ....sol mais doentio  e ar quente ...nunca mais chega o inverno ,com 27.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2019 às 14:55)

Boas...por aqui há porta a irem para sul…..já passaram uma data de carros dos bombeiros ,fogos no mês Outubro ,onde é já vi isto...nunca tinha visto há dois para cá  ,com já li algures por aqui no fórum,isto já parece Marrocos de Cima ...só ar quente e seco...o panorama mete dó ,com 27.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2019 às 18:17)

Boas...mais um dia de secura que passou ,alguma brisa ,com 25.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2019 às 21:50)

Boas...brisa a correr ,com 18.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.1ºC / 28.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Out 2019 às 10:06)

Boas...mais um dia de secura total ...continua tudo a meter dô ,nunca mais chove ,máxima prevista 29.0ºC ,com 18.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (5 Out 2019 às 10:24)

13.7°C no Sarzedo, com céu limpo 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Out 2019 às 13:32)

Boas...tarde...já vai aquecendo ,sol baixo...sol maluco e doentio ,com 25.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Out 2019 às 18:44)

Boas...mais um dia a contar para a seca ,ligeira brisa e com 24.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Out 2019 às 20:35)

Boas...ligeira brisa e com 19.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.9ºC / 27.4ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Out 2019 às 07:48)

Bom dia, ao contrário do habitual, hoje amanheceu sem nevoeiro e estão 6,9°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2019 às 13:12)

Boas....mais um dia doentio e seco ,semana de terror que vêm ai ,só ar e seco...nunca mais chove ,com 27.5ºC e vento fraco .


----------



## Serrano (6 Out 2019 às 13:47)

Mais um dia de sol no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a registar 22°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2019 às 15:49)

Boas ...parece que estamos no pingo do verão ,só ar quente e doentio ...viva o fresco desaparecido ,com 29.6ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Out 2019 às 15:52)

Por Alvoco das Várzeas, 27°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2019 às 18:00)

Boas ...ainda perigoso na rua com o gajo lá de cima ,com 29.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2019 às 20:36)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 23.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2019 às 22:12)

Boas...ligeira brisa e com 21.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.1ºC / 30.2ºC .


----------



## magnusson73 (7 Out 2019 às 08:03)

Bom dia , Covilhã 16.6°c,  céu limpo e vento  fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 16.6°c
Min 16°c
Max 18.9°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 7h com 11.8°c a essa hora .
Min horária 11.8°c às 7h
Max horária 16.1°c às 0h

Ontem pela Serra da Estrela com céu praticamente limpo 











Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2019 às 12:23)

Boas....como previsto….semana de terror ...só ar quente  e seco ,nunca mais chove ,máxima prevista 33.0ºC...mete dô ,com 29.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2019 às 15:14)

Boas ...no previsto...hoje pior ,tempo doentio com 31.7ºC .


----------



## magnusson73 (7 Out 2019 às 20:07)

Boa noite, Covilhã 24.1°c,hoje está a ser o  dia mais quente de outubro com máxima horaria na estação do aeródromo de 31.6°c, o céu parcialmente nublado com nuvens altas e o vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 24.1°c
Min 16°c
Max 27°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 19h com 28°c a essa hora .
Min horária 11.8°c às 7h
Max horária 31.6°c às 16h

A mínima ontem na estação do aeródromo a ser de 6.5°c .





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2019 às 20:28)

Boas...tarde apertou bem ...hoje saiu mesmo dia de verão ,e a esta hora ainda ,com 26.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2019 às 21:14)

Boas...já com ligeira brisa ,vai descendo devagar e vai nos 25.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2019 às 22:19)

Boas...ainda com bom ambiente na rua ,noite de verão ,com 25.0ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 16.6ºC / 32.1ºC .


----------



## magnusson73 (8 Out 2019 às 08:30)

Bom dia, Covilhã 18.3°c, céu limpo e vento nulo , mais um dia de calor com máxima prevista acima dos 30°c. 

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 18.3°c
Min 17.9°c
Max 20.5°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 7h com 12.3°c a essa hora .
Min horária 12.3°c às 7h
Max horária 19°c às 0h









Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2019 às 09:54)

Boas ...mais um dia de terror ...quente e de secura ,nunca mais chove ,com 23.9ºC e o sol já doentio .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2019 às 14:09)

Boas ...a miséria que anda por aqui...com os rios da zona completamente secos ,o rio Ponsul que está a 6/7 km da minha casa,nunca me lembro de haver assim,a comunicação social só agora se lembrou da desgraça que existe no nosso país,agora que acabou as eleições ,ontem e hoje já se começou a falar na seca ,tempo doentio e com uns desgraçados 31.2ºC ..


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2019 às 21:21)

Boas...hoje mais brisa a correr ....depois mais uma tarde doentia e de secura ,com 22.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2019 às 22:42)

Boas...brisa ainda presente e com 21.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 18.7ºC / 32.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Out 2019 às 12:32)

Boas...tudo sequinho e a meter dô ,hoje a temperatura ainda em modo brando ,hoje mais arejado ,nunca mais chove ,com 25.6ºC e sol doentio .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Out 2019 às 15:28)

Boas ...tarde ...quente e doentia ,com 28.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Out 2019 às 16:22)

Boas...já há fogo ...já passaram 4 carros na estrada para sul,a sirene já toca ,e estão mais a passar,no horizonte uma grande coluna de fumo negro a sul,não será longe ,com 28.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Out 2019 às 17:30)

Boas...o fogo continua ativo ,ainda faz fumo,muitos meios aéreos a passar pela zona ,2 canarinhos amarelos já passaram várias vezes a irem abastecer há pista da cidade onde estiveram ao servrço este verão todo,de momento mais carros a passarem na estrada,no horizonte hélios e aviões mais pequenos atacar o fogo,haver aqui da minha varanda ,com 27.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Out 2019 às 18:27)

Boas...vai e vêm ainda não parou...dos canarinhos ,agora a passarem cada vez mais perto de casa e baixos,até a casa estremece  com o roncar dos motores ,com 25.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Out 2019 às 19:35)

Boas...aviação parou ...os últimos a passarem foi pelas 19h,não sei se já está resolvido,vento está calmo ,com 22.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Out 2019 às 21:33)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 20.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.0ºC / 28.7ºC .


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Out 2019 às 06:46)

Sete menos um quarto da manhã e ainda é de noite. O tempo voa. Bem fresquinho por enquanto.


----------



## magnusson73 (10 Out 2019 às 08:00)

Bom dia, Covilhã 14.1°c, céu limpo e vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 14.1°c
Min 13.7°c
Max 16.7°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 7h com 12.2°c a essa hora .
Min horária 12.2°c às 7h
Max horária 14.8°c às 0h

Máxima horária de ontem na estação do aeródromo de 25.6°c , bem abaixo dos dois dias anteriores onde a máxima foi de 32°c.






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2019 às 12:26)

Boas ....mais um dia cheio de sol e a contar para a secura geral ,algum vento  e com 25.0ºC...no horizonte já está previsto chuva .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2019 às 14:50)

Boas...tarde ...ainda são mais 3 dias a rondar os trinta de máxima...nunca mais me vejo livre deste gajo ,com 27.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2019 às 17:31)

Boas...continua ,com 28.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2019 às 19:08)

Boas...mais um final dia calmo ,com 23.7ºC e vento muito fraco .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2019 às 21:49)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 23.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.1ºC / 28.7ºC .


----------



## Cesar (11 Out 2019 às 00:10)

O dia começou com algum vento, mas depois aqueceu bem.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2019 às 10:26)

Boas….mais um dia a contar para a secura ....nuvens altas a chegar a fazer alguma sombra ,nunca mais chove ,com 19.8ºC...boa temperatura a esta hora .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2019 às 15:34)

Boas...tempo doentio  e abafado ,nuvens altas ,com 28.3ºC ...nem uma aragem corre .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2019 às 19:38)

Boas...por cá continua nublado...depois uma tarde quente e abafada ,com 24.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Out 2019 às 19:49)

Boa noite, vamos ver se no fim de semana vai haver alterações, 21,4°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2019 às 22:10)

Boas...tudo calmo ...só nublado ,com 22.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 18.2ºC / 28.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2019 às 10:23)

Boas ....será desta vez ....a tal mudança ,nuvens altas e o sol vai aparecendo ,com 21.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (12 Out 2019 às 11:21)

18.5°C no Sarzedo, com algumas nuvens no horizonte.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## pedro303 (12 Out 2019 às 12:48)

Por Viseu...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2019 às 12:49)

Boas ....céu limpo  e mais ventoso de SSE ,com 26.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2019 às 14:36)

Boas….tarde ....muito vento e quente ....nunca mais me vejo livre deste gajo ...fresco ,com 28.1ºC e algumas nuvens de passagem...é só .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2019 às 16:47)

Boas...e de repente começa a chover ,pingas grossas puxadas a vento…


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2019 às 17:56)

Foi só uma pequena passagem ...dei para molhar a estrada e ficar com algumas poças ,fugiu tudo para a raia ,céu limpo e o vento continua ,com 24.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2019 às 19:04)

Boas...finalmente um final de dia...com ambiente de outono ,fresco natural que estava em falta ,com 21.7ºC e já com vento de WNW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2019 às 21:39)

Boas...brisa mais renovada ,com 18.0ºC e céu limpo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2019 às 10:19)

Boas…dia de outono ....finalmente ,chuviscou alguma coisa ,só nublado e vento fraco,com 16.9ºC.

Dados de ontem 15.3ºC / 28.4ºC .


----------



## Nickname (13 Out 2019 às 10:24)

*16.8ºC*
Por aqui ainda não choveu.

Mas pelos visto no Caramulinho (1075m), ponto mais alto da Serra do Caramulo, já!







Será uma nova estação? A antiga era na vila de Caramulo (800 metros +/-)


----------



## Serrano (13 Out 2019 às 10:25)

Chuva fraca no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 15°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2019 às 13:50)

Boas….só cai onde ela menos precisa ...nunca mais chega cá abaixo ,sol e nuvens ,com 21.0ºC...está bom de temperatura .


----------



## Nickname (13 Out 2019 às 14:11)

*19.7ºC*
Aqui já chuviscou, mas ainda não acumulou nada. 
No Caramulinho já vai nos 10mm.


----------



## AnDré (13 Out 2019 às 16:00)

Nickname disse:


> *19.7ºC*
> Aqui já chuviscou, mas ainda não acumulou nada.
> No Caramulinho já vai nos 10mm.


Ainda não tinha reparado nessa nova EMA. 
Parece-me uma excelente novidade.

Em Várzea da Serra, choveu fraco durante a madrugada e a manhã. O acumulado de precipitação vai em 4,0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2019 às 16:16)

Boas...sol doentio ...nunca mais chove ,com 22.2ºC e ar quente .


----------



## pedro303 (13 Out 2019 às 16:23)

Não percebi o porquê de colocarem aviso amarelo para Viseu. Mal choveu... E a que caiu foi fraca. A chuva está tão escassa que agora cada vez que chove lançam alertas?

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (13 Out 2019 às 17:10)

pedro303 disse:


> Não percebi o porquê de colocarem aviso amarelo para Viseu. Mal choveu... E a que caiu foi fraca. A chuva está tão escassa que agora cada vez que chove lançam alertas?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4X através do Tapatalk



*20.4ºC*
Aqui nem choveu, apenas alguns minutos de chuvisco mesmo.
Já em algumas zonas do distrito(próximas do distrito de Aveiro) ainda choveu alguma coisa, mas mesmo aí insuficiente para aviso Amarelo.
.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2019 às 18:38)

Boas...final de tarde calma ,limpo pela zona e muito nublado no horizonte ,com 21.6ºC.


----------



## Cesar (13 Out 2019 às 19:40)

Durante a manha ameaçou chover agora chegaram as nuvens altas, com algum vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2019 às 21:34)

Boas...tudo calmo ,céu limpo ,com 18.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.3ºC / 22.9ºC.


----------



## Nickname (13 Out 2019 às 23:26)

*15.1ºC*
0.0mm acumulados
Não chega cá nada, há dias assim...


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2019 às 23:58)

Nickname disse:


> *15.1ºC*
> 0.0mm acumulados
> Não chega cá nada, há dias assim...


Para Lamego choveu alguma coisa  
Segundo familiares 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rafa111 (14 Out 2019 às 00:31)

Já chove por aqui


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Out 2019 às 01:21)

Mas que valente carga de água se abateu, chuva forte a muito forte durante uns minutos, a noite promete! E continua...


----------



## huguh (14 Out 2019 às 02:27)

Chove bem por aqui! 

Enviado do meu F3311 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Out 2019 às 06:46)

Bom dia, depois do tempo seco veio a chuva, desde a 2 da manhã 14,7mm com 13,2°C.
Foto de ontem ao final da tarde
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Out 2019 às 11:16)

Boas

Madrugada e manhã chuvosas por estes lados com vento fraco á mistura. 
estão 14.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Out 2019 às 11:17)

Boas….finalmente um dia de outono ....custou a chegar ,já com chuva pela noite e mais alguma pela manhã ,com 13.7ºC e 8.0mm de rega .


----------



## Nickname (14 Out 2019 às 11:42)

Finalmente chegou a chuva e com vontade!

28.5mm acumulados
12°C


----------



## Nickname (14 Out 2019 às 12:49)

11.6°C
Que saudades deste fresco!!!
Entretanto parou de chover, 29.2mm acumulados.


----------



## magnusson73 (14 Out 2019 às 13:02)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 12.9°c, manhã de chuva fraca a moderada, agora com algumas abertas.
Madrugada e manhã de chuva com 24.8mm na estação aeródromo até às 11h , 16.2mm caíram entre as 4h e as 5h.
Ontem de manhã também houve alguma chuva fraca que acumulou 2.4mm.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 12.9°c
Min 11.3°c
Max 17.6°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 11h com 11.8°c a essa hora .
Min horária 10.8°c às 8h
Max horária 17.2°c às 0h





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (14 Out 2019 às 13:44)

As previsões estão animadoras para os próximos dias, finalmente parece que o verão acabou. Pelo menos na vertente térmica. Quanto à precipitação, ainda tudo muito incerto. 
Alguma chuva durante a madrugada e manhã. Por agora sol e 13ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Out 2019 às 15:07)

"Confirma-se a previsão de queda dos primeiros flocos de neve! ❄"


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Out 2019 às 15:08)

Boas ...depois da segunda passagem...já com sol e boas abertas ,ambiente a ser arejado ,com 16.6ºC e 10.0mm.


----------



## huguh (14 Out 2019 às 15:55)

chove moderado
bons aguaceiros nas últimas horas


----------



## Dan (14 Out 2019 às 16:56)

Pedro1993 disse:


> "Confirma-se a previsão de queda dos primeiros flocos de neve! ❄"



Tem mais aspeto de graupel, mas pode ter caío também algum floco pelo meio.


----------



## efcm (14 Out 2019 às 17:01)

A neve já chegou á estrela


Fotos Samuel Passos


----------



## Nickname (14 Out 2019 às 18:43)

*11.5ºC*, tarde fresca, primeira máxima abaixo dos 15ºC em muito tempo, *14.8ºC*
Entretanto pouco depois da minha última mensagem, caiu mais um aguaceiro forte, o acumulado ficou então nos *32.4mm*

O Caramulinho chegou aos 39.4mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Out 2019 às 18:51)

Boas...a tarde foi para limpar ...e bastante ventosa ,com 14.3ºC.


----------



## Nickname (14 Out 2019 às 20:16)

*9.9ºC
*
Várzea da Serra, Tarouca e São João do Monte, Tondela já abaixo dos 7ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Out 2019 às 20:22)

Boa noite, mais alguma chuva durante a manhã e início da tarde, agora céu mais limpo com 9,9°C e acumulado de 22,5mm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (14 Out 2019 às 20:48)

Boa noite, Covilhã 11.5°c, céu praticamente limpo e vento moderado.
De tarde o céu a alternar desde o praticamente limpo a períodos de muito nublado com alguns chuviscos.
Acumulado na estação do aeródromo de 31.8mm.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 11.5°c
Min 11.3°c
Max 17.7°c (cerca das 0h.)

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 19h com 13°c a essa hora .
Min horária 10.8°c às 8h
Max horária 17.2°c às 0h





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (14 Out 2019 às 20:51)

Boas.
10.6°C // 53%hr
Nublado e vento fraco.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Out 2019 às 21:52)

Boas...a noite já com algum fresco,vento mais calmo ,com 11.4ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Rafa111 (15 Out 2019 às 01:00)

7.2ºC neste momento


----------



## Nickname (15 Out 2019 às 07:33)

Noite bem fresca, para não dizer fria, mínima de *5.3ºC*.

Por agora segue nos *5.6ºC*


----------



## magnusson73 (15 Out 2019 às 07:54)

Bom dia, Covilhã 8.8°c, céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 8.8°c
Min 7.9°c
Max 10.3°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 7h com 5.4°c a essa hora .
Min horária 5.4°c às 7h
Max horária 10°c às 0h

Imagens de hoje:














Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (15 Out 2019 às 09:34)

Algo nublado e 8,7ºC, mínima de 7,1ºC. hoje já não teremos um dia de verão por estas bandas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Out 2019 às 12:35)

Boas ....esta noite já foi fresca e parte da manhã por estas bandas ,manhã mais limpa e agora mais nuvens e sol ,com 17.1ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 8.9ºC / 16.9ºC e 10.0mm.


----------



## magnusson73 (15 Out 2019 às 13:11)

Boas,  Covilhã 15.8°c, céu muito nublado e vento fraco.
Hoje primeira minima deste outono abaixo dos 5°c na estação do aeródromo .

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 15.8°c
Min 7.9°c
Max 16.8°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h com 13.3°c a essa hora .
Min horária 4.4°c às 8h
Max horária 13.3°c às 12h

Acumulado de ontem de 31.3mm , mensal de 33.7mm.











Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Out 2019 às 14:17)

Boas...hoje o dia é de espera ,só nuvens e sol,vento moderado de W,com 18.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Out 2019 às 18:41)

Boas….final de dia calmo ,céu pouco nublado e vento fraco,com 16.6ºC.


----------



## Nickname (15 Out 2019 às 20:02)

A noite começa novamente fresca, *12.3ºC
*
O dia foi ligeiramente mais quente que o de ontem, ainda que o vento tenha soprado fraco a moderado todo o dia.
Máxima: *16.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Out 2019 às 22:05)

Boas….tudo calmo ,com 13.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.4ºC / 18.9ºC.


----------



## Nickname (15 Out 2019 às 23:42)

Noite não tão fria hoje, ainda *10ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Out 2019 às 06:39)

Bom dia, ontem mais fresco do que hoje, 6° contra os 8° de hoje com nuvens. Fotos de ontem de manhã e tarde respetivamente
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2019 às 08:09)

Boas ....céu limpo e nevoeiro nos vales ,com 8.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2019 às 12:34)

Boas ...já esteve mais nublado meia manhã,sol e algumas nuvens de passagem ,brisa a correr ,só falta a ,com 18.0ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (16 Out 2019 às 13:16)

Boa tarde,  Covilhã 17°c, céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 17°c
Min 8.8°c
Max 17.9°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h com 14.5°c a essa hora .
Min horária 7.3°c às 7h
Max horária 14.5°c às 12h

De registar que a mínima de ontem na estação do aeródromo foi de 3.6°c.











Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2019 às 14:24)

Boas...novamente nublado ...meio abafado ,com 19.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (16 Out 2019 às 19:05)

*14.2ºC*
Ainda não choveu, mas parece estar próxima...
Máxima: *17.7ºC*
Mínima: *8.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2019 às 19:35)

Boas...só nublado ,com 16.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## magnusson73 (16 Out 2019 às 20:04)

Boas, Covilhã 14.7°c, tarde e inicio de noite com céu muito nublado , por volta das 19h30m chuviscava na parte alta da cidade.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 14.7°c
Min 8.8°c
Max 17.9°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 19h com 15.7°c a essa hora .
Min horária 7.3°c às 7h
Max horária 16.9°c às 14h






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2019 às 21:11)

Boas...tudo calmo ,só nublado ,com 16.5ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 8.6ºC / 19.5ºC.


----------



## Nickname (16 Out 2019 às 22:17)

*14ºC*

Só agora começou a chover, *0.5mm* acumulados.


----------



## VILA REAL (16 Out 2019 às 22:35)

Chuva moderada, por vezes fraca, em Vila Real.


----------



## Cesar (16 Out 2019 às 22:53)

O ceu teve nublado com abertas mas agora começou a chover.


----------



## Nickname (16 Out 2019 às 23:08)

*13.1ºC*
Chuva fraca (para não dizer chuvisco) na última hora.

*1.2mm *acumulados.
Fraquito por aqui, deve animar com o avançar da noite.


----------



## AnDré (17 Out 2019 às 00:08)

Em Várzea da Serra chuva moderada e persistente.
O rain rate está nos 12mm/h.

O acumulado do dia 16 ficou-se nos 11,2mm. Vamos lá ver quanto vai acumular nas próximas horas.


----------



## Nickname (17 Out 2019 às 00:52)

*13.3ºC*
Chuva moderada na última hora.

Acumulado de ontem:* 1.8mm*
Acumulado de hoje: *4.2mm*


----------



## Rafa111 (17 Out 2019 às 03:01)

Aqui neste momento estão 14.4ºC
Chuva moderada


----------



## magnusson73 (17 Out 2019 às 03:06)

Boa noite, 3h , Covilhã com 13.4°c a chover  com bastante intensidade.





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (17 Out 2019 às 06:15)

*14.6ºC*
*18.6mm *acumulados


----------



## magnusson73 (17 Out 2019 às 07:31)

Bom dia, Covilhã 13.4°c, chuva fraca com vento fraco.

Acumulados na estaçãodo  aeródromo:
Ontem 0.2mm
Hoje até às 6h 16.4mm

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 13.4 °c
Min 13.2°c
Max 13.5°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 6h com 13.3°c a essa hora .
Min horária 13.3°c às 4h e às 5h
Max horária 15°c às 0h





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2019 às 08:21)

Boas...hoje já parece mais um dia de outono ...chuva muito pouca ,chuva fraca ,com 15.3ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## magnusson73 (17 Out 2019 às 08:29)

Acumulado de hoje na Covilhã até às 7h de 18.4mm, agora 13.4°c com chuva fraca.





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2019 às 12:46)

Boas...chuva muito pouca...só chuva fraca de vez em quando ,com 16.8ºC e 6.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (17 Out 2019 às 12:46)

16.4ºC
Manhã de chuva fraca, com poucas interrupções.

24.3mm acumulados.


----------



## magnusson73 (17 Out 2019 às 14:00)

Boas,na Covilhã depois de uma manhã de chuviscos esporádicos na última meia hora com chuva fraca e estratiforme.
Com 21.6 mm até às 13h.na estação do aeródromo.



Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (17 Out 2019 às 14:38)

16.5ºC
Tem chuviscado algo nas últimas 2 horas, mas sem acumular.
Pelo radar parece que vem lá mais chuva!!

Outubro segue nos 61.2mm (46% da média mensal).


----------



## Nickname (17 Out 2019 às 16:25)

Grande chuvada agora, temperatura cai para os 15.7ºC
28mm acumulados.


----------



## Nickname (17 Out 2019 às 16:49)

15.2ºC
32.4mm acumulados, continua sempre a cair certinha e forte.







A zona a Norte da cidade está a ser mais afectada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2019 às 17:54)

Boas….não passa dos chuviscos,e só de vez em quando ,grande miséria ,com 18.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## magnusson73 (17 Out 2019 às 18:22)

Na Covilhã,tarde nublada com chuviscos e chuva fraca que vão aumentando o acumulado, até ás 17h com 25.8mm.


----------



## AnDré (17 Out 2019 às 18:51)

Chuva moderada a forte em Várzea da Serra.
Às 17h49 o rain rate chegou aos 149mm/h!

O acumulado hoje vai em 46,0mm.


----------



## Nickname (17 Out 2019 às 19:09)

16ºC, chuva fraca, vento fraco a moderado.
37.8mm acumulados, nada mau!

No aeródromo já ultrapassou os 41mm.


----------



## Nickname (17 Out 2019 às 20:44)

Parou de chover por volta das 20h.
Temperatura muito constante ao longo de todo o dia, 16.2ºC por agora.

Acumulado do dia: 38.7mm
Acumulado do mês: 75.6mm
Acumulado desde 25 de Agosto: 172.2mm


----------



## Bajorious (17 Out 2019 às 21:35)

45.8mm acumulados na Covilhã (meteoestrela)

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (17 Out 2019 às 21:59)

16.3ºC
Chuva miudinha/fraca na última hora.

40.5mm acumulados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2019 às 22:31)

Boas...chuviscos...não chove nada de jeito ,com 17.9ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (17 Out 2019 às 22:47)

Boa noite, Covilhã 16.3°c, acumulado até às 21h na estação do aeródromo de 31.9mm , na ultima hora chegou a chiver forte ,agora chuva fraca a moderada  e ainda lá vem mais.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 16.3°c
Min 13.1°c
Max 17.4°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 21h com 16.7°c a essa hora .
Min horária 13.3°c às 4h e às 5h
Max horária 17.8°c às 16h








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (17 Out 2019 às 22:49)

Chove bem agora, que belo dia chuva, a temperatura ronda os 16ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2019 às 08:12)

Boas...nuvens altas e médias ....nevoeiro nos vales ,chuva foi-se ,com 13.4ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 14.5ºC / 19.3ºC e 6.0mm.


----------



## magnusson73 (18 Out 2019 às 08:27)

Bom dia, Covilhã 12.9°c, céu muito nublado e vento fraco.
O acumulado de ontem,na estação do aeródromo aumentou bastante com os períodos de chuva forte que aconteceram a partir das 21h30m , sendo de 53.9mm, já depois das 0h ainda mais 2mm.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual  12.9°c
Min 12.6°c
Max 16.2 °c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 7h com 12.2°c a essa hora .
Min horária 12.2°c às 7h
Max horária 16.7°c às 0h e à 1h









Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Out 2019 às 09:18)

Bom dia 
Estes últimos dias foram de chuvinha na zona. saudades deste tempo .

hoje o dia começa encoberto, sem vento e com nevoeiro nas zonas baixas. 
estão 12.9ºC


----------



## Nickname (18 Out 2019 às 10:01)

11.7ºC, esteve nevoeiro até às 9h +/-, por agora céu nublado.
0.3mm acumulados desde as 0h


Já ontem o dia acabou mesmo nos 40.5mm por aqui,  49.7mm no Caramulinho.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2019 às 11:29)

Boas ....sol e maluco ...está quentinho para quem anda a levar com o gajo ....chuva ,mais limpo e com 17.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## dahon (18 Out 2019 às 11:43)

Nickname disse:


> 11.7ºC, esteve nevoeiro até às 9h +/-, por agora céu nublado.
> 0.3mm acumulados desde as 0h
> 
> 
> Já ontem o dia acabou mesmo nos 40.5mm por aqui,  49.7mm no Caramulinho.



Tendo em conta o que está previsto para amanhã, esta semana pode aproximar-se dos 100mm, o que não é nada mau para as actuais circunstâncias.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2019 às 15:10)

Boas ...mais sol e doentio ...está forte ,com 19.7ºC e alguma brisa a correr .


----------



## Nickname (18 Out 2019 às 16:21)

dahon disse:


> Tendo em conta o que está previsto para amanhã, esta semana pode aproximar-se dos 100mm, o que não é nada mau para as actuais circunstâncias.



Sem dúvida, está a ser um bom início de Outono.
Os ribeiros/rios já correm todos com um bom caudal, assim como os terrenos já estão muito verdinhos.
Apenas nas barragens(Fagilde e Aguieira) nos apercebemos que precisamos ainda de muita chuva!!


A tarde segue fresca como tem sido a regra dos últimos dias.
Céu muito nublado e 16.1ºC


----------



## VILA REAL (18 Out 2019 às 16:59)

Tarde cinzenta e não parece que esteja para chover nas próximas horas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2019 às 17:34)

Boas...depois meia tarde com sol,novamente a ficar nublado ,com 17.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (18 Out 2019 às 19:18)

13.1ºC, vento fraco.

Máxima: *16.6ºC*
Mínima:* 10.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2019 às 19:23)

Boas...nublado e uma ligeira brisa a passar ,com 16.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2019 às 22:43)

Boas...tudo calmo ,só nublado ,com 14.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.2ºC / 20.0ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (19 Out 2019 às 02:04)

11.5ºC, já chuvisca, ainda sem acumular.


----------



## VILA REAL (19 Out 2019 às 02:46)

Céu nublado e a famosa «chuva molha-tolos».


----------



## magnusson73 (19 Out 2019 às 08:54)

Bom dia , Covilhã 12.5°c , apesar de no radar não mostrar por aqui chuvisca , com 1 mm de acumulado até às 8h.na estação do aeródromo.


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (19 Out 2019 às 10:02)

12.5ºC
De momento não chove, céu muito nublado.

2.1mm acumulados


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2019 às 10:38)

Boas….a miséria não passa dos chuviscos ,não quere mesmo nada com a zona ,com 14.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (19 Out 2019 às 11:58)

13.3ºC
Manhã de pouca chuva, já o vento tem aumentado de intensidade.
2.4mm acumulados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2019 às 12:17)

Boas...mais uma carga de chuviscos ...estes molham ,com 15.2ºC.


----------



## Nickname (19 Out 2019 às 12:59)

11.8ºC
Vão caindo chuviscos com muita intensidade.

3.1mm acumulados.


----------



## Nickname (19 Out 2019 às 13:41)

12ºC
Desilusão até agora, apenas 4mm.
Ainda assim as previsões indicavam que o período com maior precipitação era a partir das 14/15h, pode ser que acertem.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Out 2019 às 14:19)

Boa chuvada agora a sul de Viseu. Já tinha saudades destes vibes de inverno, com lareira acesa, gato ao colo e café acabado de moer na secretaria


----------



## ClaudiaRM (19 Out 2019 às 14:21)

Nickname disse:


> 12ºC
> Desilusão até agora, apenas 4mm.
> Ainda assim as previsões indicavam que o período com maior precipitação era a partir das 14/15h, pode ser que acertem.



Pronto, cá está ela mais forte para te agradar! Acho que vou ter de fazer um bolo qualquer.


----------



## Rafa111 (19 Out 2019 às 14:36)

Caiu aqui um raio perto... upa upa


----------



## ClaudiaRM (19 Out 2019 às 14:38)

Ouvi um trovão há pouco. Mas foi o único até agora.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Out 2019 às 14:41)

Mais um trovão


----------



## ClaudiaRM (19 Out 2019 às 14:47)

Pedro disse:


> Mais um trovão



Aqui está fraquinha a trovoada mas de chuva está bom.


----------



## huguh (19 Out 2019 às 15:02)

por aqui um belo dia de vento e chuva, por vezes mais intensa
já tinha saudades


----------



## Mjhb (19 Out 2019 às 15:22)

Campos alagados em meia hora, maravilha. A ribeira que passa aqui ao lado já leva caudal diário


----------



## ClaudiaRM (19 Out 2019 às 15:37)

Não me digam que a chuva já acabou. Por aqui parece ter esgotado o plafond.


----------



## remember (19 Out 2019 às 15:54)

Boa tarde,

Hoje a reportar de Parada de Ester, Castro Daire, chove a algumas horas sem parar, com alguma intensidade, não consigo encontrar nenhuma estação aqui próxima, isto e que é chover

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (19 Out 2019 às 16:09)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 14°c, de manhã com chuviscos até cerca das 12h, depois a chuva a intensificar-se para fraca com alguns períodos de moderada até cerca de 10 minutos atrás em que parou.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 14°c
Min 12°c
Max 14.3 °c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 15h com 13.3°c a essa hora .
Min horária 11.7°c às 7h e às 8h
Max horária 13.3°c às 15h

Acumulados na estação do aeródromo
Hoje 14.1mm
Outubro 103.9mm
2019 723.2mm






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (19 Out 2019 às 17:03)

À pouco choveu e ocorreu trovoada, agora algum vento não tá frio.


----------



## Bajorious (19 Out 2019 às 17:37)

A chuva parou e agora é o pós-frontal com vento moderado e uns belos 13.7ºC.


----------



## Nickname (19 Out 2019 às 17:43)

13.3ºC, algum vento, céu muito nublado.

Acumulado nos 22.2mm, nada mau, mas ligeiramente abaixo do previsto.


----------



## Nickname (19 Out 2019 às 17:50)

remember disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Hoje a reportar de Parada de Ester, Castro Daire, chove a algumas horas sem parar, com alguma intensidade, não consigo encontrar nenhuma estação aqui próxima, isto e que é chover
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk



Essa zona é muito chuvosa, cerca de 1800mm anuais

http://web.letras.up.pt/asaraujo/geofis/ppnorte.jpg


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2019 às 18:08)

Boas...afinal havia outra ,ainda cá chegou alguma coisa ,estar almoçar num convívio de colegas reformados...almoço anual...num restaurante que fica no meio do campo nos arredores da cidade,estar almoçar e a vê-la a cair com força e com ,almoço bem abençoado ,já a limpar e vento fraco,com 15.2ºC e 13.0mm.


----------



## remember (19 Out 2019 às 18:11)

Nickname disse:


> Essa zona é muito chuvosa, cerca de 1800mm anuais
> 
> http://web.letras.up.pt/asaraujo/geofis/ppnorte.jpg


Mesmo, parou de chover à coisa de uma hora.

Ainda deve vir mais hoje pelo radar...





Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (19 Out 2019 às 18:54)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Não me digam que a chuva já acabou. Por aqui parece ter esgotado o plafond.


És capaz de ter de fazer mais um bolito para o Viriato... parece-me que haverá mais água a caminho


----------



## Nickname (19 Out 2019 às 18:58)

Anoitecer frio, já nos 11.2ºC

Ainda não choveu mais, mas parece estar para breve.
Acumulado de Outubro nos 99.9mm(75% da média)


----------



## ClaudiaRM (19 Out 2019 às 19:57)

João Pedro disse:


> És capaz de ter de fazer mais um bolito para o Viriato... parece-me que haverá mais água a caminho



Não me importo. Ela que venha.


----------



## Nickname (19 Out 2019 às 20:20)

Noite fria a caminho, já *9.5ºC
*
A precipitação que parecia deslocar-se nesta direcção acabou toda por passar a Norte.
Entretanto o radar parece promissor ao largo de Aveiro, veremos se ainda chove mais hoje.


----------



## magnusson73 (19 Out 2019 às 20:27)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 12.2°c, por aqui a chuva parou cerca das 16h30m, agora com céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 12.2°c
Min 11.3°c
Max 14.4°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 19h com 13°c a essa hora .
Min horária 11.7°c às 7h e às 8h
Max horária 14.8°c às 18h

Acumulados na estação do aeródromo
Hoje 17.2mm
Outubro 107mm
2019 726.3mm

Vídeo (entre as 17h24m e as 19h05m)a x64 da passagem da frente sobre a serra da Malcata , campo de visão será o da primeira imagem










Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (19 Out 2019 às 20:38)

Em Várzea da Serra a precipitação também ficou um pouco aquém do previsto.
20,4mm hoje.
Outubro segue com 132,6mm.

Quanto ao ano civil, somente 737,0mm.

Entretanto o frio vai-se instalando. 7,5ºC de momento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2019 às 20:56)

Boas….com céu limpo e a noite ficar fresca,com 12.2ºC...mínima do dia de momento.


----------



## Nickname (19 Out 2019 às 21:59)

9.8ºC, volta a chover de maneira moderada.

Mais intenso para Sudoeste, zona de Tondela.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2019 às 22:16)

Boas...tudo calmo,com céu limpo ,pelo radar parece vir ,com 10.9ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (19 Out 2019 às 23:11)

Boas, vai chuviscando na Covilhã com 10.9°c .






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (20 Out 2019 às 00:39)

Há uns 10 minutos caiu uma chuvada monumental em Peniche. Deu forte e feio. Sorte serem pequenas células que passam e naõ param.
Chuvada com granizada à mistura!


----------



## Nickname (20 Out 2019 às 00:49)

8.8ºC, sem chuva.

O dia de ontem acabou nos 22.8mm (27.2mm no aeródromo).
Máxima: 14.6ºC
Mínima:9.3ºC


----------



## Candy (20 Out 2019 às 00:58)

Candy disse:


> Há uns 10 minutos caiu uma chuvada monumental em Peniche. Deu forte e feio. Sorte serem pequenas células que passam e naõ param.
> Chuvada com granizada à mistura!



Como já perceberam postei no tópico errado! 
Sorry


----------



## Rafa111 (20 Out 2019 às 02:16)

9.8ºC neste momento aqui.
Parece que a "festa" acabou para estes lados, e está agora para o sul de Coimbra


----------



## Nickname (20 Out 2019 às 09:35)

9.1ºC
Céu pouco nublado, não choveu depois da meia-noite.

Mínima: 6.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2019 às 10:43)

Boas ....voltamos estaca zero….sem chuva ,abençoada já fugiste ,algumas nuvens e alguma frescura  correr ,com 14.2ºC.

Dados de ontem 10.7ºC / 16.3ºC e 13.0mm.


----------



## magnusson73 (20 Out 2019 às 16:07)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 14.2°c, céu muito nublado e vento fraco, ontem o acumulado na estação do aeródromo foi de 17.3mm  , o mensal é de 107.1mm e o anual de 726.4mm.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 14.2°c
Min 10.1°c
Max 14.6°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 14h com 15.6°c a essa hora .
Min horária 9.6°c às 9h
Max horária 15.6°c às 14h

Deixo umas imagens tiradas hoje de manhã numa caminhada pela Serra notando-se o efeito da chuva com os solos bem húmidos.
A Ribeira das Cortes com um bom caudal.
1 Covilhã e Cova da Beira
2 Serras da Gardunha e Açor (ponto mais elevado é o Picoto da Cebola)
3 Serra da gardunha
4.5.6.7 Ribeira das Cortes
8 Planalto das Penhas da Saúde
9 Covilhã e Cova da Beira





























Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (20 Out 2019 às 16:38)

Boas , temperatura a descer, agora com13.2°c , e a chover.





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2019 às 16:50)

Boas ...depois de uma manhã mais limpa...pela tarde mais nuvens e algumas negras em volta ,com 16.2ºC e brisa a correr .


----------



## magnusson73 (20 Out 2019 às 16:59)

Tão depressa chegou como abalou, mais limpo agora com 12.9°c.








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2019 às 18:36)

Boas...as nuvens andaram em volta e não produziram nada ,mais limpo e alguma aragem fresca,com 14.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2019 às 20:09)

Boas...brisa a passar ,noite calma ,com 12.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2019 às 21:32)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 11.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.4ºC / 17.5ºC.


----------



## Nickname (20 Out 2019 às 23:14)

6.3ºC
Noite muito fria, mínima do dia já igualada.

O dia tambem foi fresco, máxima de 16.1ºC

Várzea da Serra já nos 3.3ºC, depois duma máxima de 10.7ºC
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ITAROUCA3

Ponte do Abade nos 3.7ºC
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/I09PONTE3


----------



## remember (20 Out 2019 às 23:32)

Boas noites,

Já de volta a Lisboa, o dia de hoje começou fresco, foto tirada logo pela manhã em Meã, Castro Daire.

No caminho para Lisboa, notava-se bastantes nuvens para o lado da Serra da Estrela.







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (21 Out 2019 às 00:11)

A mínima de ontem acabou por ser de 5.9ºC.

Entrentao subiu ligeiramente, 6ºC


----------



## Bajorious (21 Out 2019 às 00:40)

8.1°C // 71%hr
Pouco nublado

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rafa111 (21 Out 2019 às 04:33)

4.5ºC neste momento.
Noite mesmo fria... uau


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Out 2019 às 06:38)

Bom dia, 5,2°C com nevoeiro.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (21 Out 2019 às 07:39)

Mínima de 0,6C em Várzea da Serra.
Voltaram as geadas.


----------



## Nickname (21 Out 2019 às 08:43)

AnDré disse:


> Mínima de 0,6C em Várzea da Serra.
> Voltaram as geadas.



Ainda foi aos negativos depois das 8h, *-0.1ºC*

Ponte do Abade, Aguiar da Beira, também ia chegando, *0.1ºC*

Mais ameno por aqui,* 3.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2019 às 10:15)

Boas .... foi-se ,voltamos aos dias limpinhos ...nunca mais chove ,com 12.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## magnusson73 (21 Out 2019 às 13:06)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 14.7°c, depois de um amanhecer com céu limpo na cidade e nevoeiro nas zonas mais baixas da Cova 
da Beira tem ao longo da manhã vindo a tornar-se mais nublado.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 14.7°c
Min 7.3°c
Max 14.8°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h com 12.4°c a essa hora .
Min horária 3°c às 8h
Max horária 12.4°c às 12h








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (21 Out 2019 às 13:59)

Aguaceiro em Várzea da Serra.
4,6mm acumulados.
Temperatura nos 7,8C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2019 às 15:19)

Boas...tal como ontem...nuvens pela tarde e algumas bem cheias em volta ,vamos esperar haver se alguma se abre ,com 17.6ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (21 Out 2019 às 15:40)

Um trovão vindo do nada e sem electricidade..

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## VILA REAL (21 Out 2019 às 16:22)

Depois de uma manhã solarenga, agora cai um ligeiro aguaceiro.


----------



## Rafa111 (21 Out 2019 às 17:17)




----------



## rubenpires93 (21 Out 2019 às 17:52)

Aguaceiro agora em Castelo Branco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2019 às 19:00)

Boas...nada se passou ,muita nuvem em volta ,de momento mais escuro a norte ,com 14.3ºC.


----------



## Nickname (21 Out 2019 às 19:19)

9.4ºC
Por aqui andou a rondar por muito tempo, mas nada choveu...

Máxima: 17.1ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Out 2019 às 19:39)

Boa noite, nevoeiro até às 11:00, instabilidade á tarde com algumas células. Primeira foto pelas 14:00 para sul e a seguinte pelas 19 para este com flashes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (21 Out 2019 às 19:49)

9ºC, chuva e trovoada por aqui.

Manhã fresquinha, com a primeira geada da temporada. Mínima de 2,7ºC no meu sensor. Valores de 1ºC em algumas estações aqui perto.


----------



## magnusson73 (21 Out 2019 às 20:58)

Boas, Covilhã 10.7°c, tarde de céu muito nublado, ainda choveu moderadamente entre as 15h e as 16h acumulando nesse período 3.3mm na estação do aeródromo. 

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 10.7°c
Min 7.3°c
Max 14.8°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 19h com 11.8°c a essa hora .
Min horária 3°c às 8h
Max horária 16.4°c às 15h





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2019 às 21:14)

Boas...calmaria total com seguimento para os próximos dias ...estamos feitos sem chuva ,com 12.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.3ºC / 18.1ºC.


----------



## Nickname (21 Out 2019 às 21:20)

8.7ºC
Temperatura praticamente estagnada.


Entre Vila Nova de Paiva e Tarouca


----------



## Dan (21 Out 2019 às 21:23)

7,5ºC continua a ainda chove.


----------



## huguh (21 Out 2019 às 23:33)




----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Out 2019 às 06:37)

Bom dia, 3,5°C com muito nevoeiro.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (22 Out 2019 às 08:03)

Boa dia, Covilhã 8.5°c, céu limpo e vento fraco.
Mínima na estação do aeródromo novamente abaixo dos 5°c

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 8.5°c
Min 7.8°c
Max 10.7°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 7h com 4.6°c a essa hora .
Min horária 4.6°c às 7h
Max horária 8.1°c às 0h





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2019 às 08:09)

magnusson73 disse:


> Boa dia, Covilhã 8.5°c, céu limpo e vento fraco.
> Mínima na estação do aeródromo novamente abaixo dos 5°c
> 
> Temperaturas:
> ...



Impressionante o vale de Ananda, Ourondo(Covilhã), segue com a primeira temperatura negativa deste Outono Inverno - 0,4 graus.
Esta estação vai ter certamente um número muito elevado de temperaturas negativas. 

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IOURONDO2


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Out 2019 às 10:22)

Boas ....chuva só para a semana da semana que vêm ....não dura até lá ,tanta a passar ao lado no quintal do vizinho ....mais um dia  de secura ,com 12.7ºC e algum vento seco de NNE.


----------



## Dias Miguel (22 Out 2019 às 10:56)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas ....chuva só para a semana da semana que vêm ....não dura até lá ,tanta a passar ao lado no quintal do vizinho ....mais um dia  de secura ,com 12.7ºC e algum vento seco de NNE.



@ALBIMETEO  amanhã hehehe, Também tive a mesma surpresa


----------



## magnusson73 (22 Out 2019 às 13:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> Impressionante o vale de Ananda, Ourondo(Covilhã), segue com a primeira temperatura negativa deste Outono Inverno - 0,4 graus.
> Esta estação vai ter certamente um número muito elevado de temperaturas negativas.
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IOURONDO2


Boas, realmente esta estação tem tido temperaturas mínimas inferiores alguns graus às da estação do aeródromo.
A sua localização é no vale da Ribeira do Paul (como a conheço) afluente do Zêzere , a ver se consigo num fim de semana passar por lá para ter uma melhor noção do local onde se encontra.
Entretanto estive a pesquisar e deixo estes links:

https://anandakalyani.org/pt-pt/

https://www.praiafluvial.pt/praia-fluvial-do-paul/

No segundo link é mencionada a Ribeira da Caia como sendo a que conheço como a do Paul, a das Cortes é a Ribeira onde estive este domingo e que coloquei umas imagens .

Na imagem a localização da Quinta de Ananda (amarelo), Torre(vermelho), vale da Ribeira de Unhais(azul) e vale da Ribeira das Cortes(laranja).

E já agora aproveito para informar que na Covilhã o céu está praticamente limpo com 14.5°c.(e vou pro trabalho).





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Out 2019 às 16:56)

Eco amarelo-laranja entre Oleiros e a Pampilhosa da Serra...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Out 2019 às 18:25)

Boas….mais um dia de secura total ,algumas nuvens de passagem durante o dia ,brisa fresca a passar ,com 15.9ºC.


----------



## Dan (22 Out 2019 às 19:37)

Mais um aguaceiro agora ao início da noite. 11ºC a ainda alguma chuva fraca.

Mais quente hoje: 4,9ºC / 14,4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Out 2019 às 20:37)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 13.3ºC e uma ligeira brisa.

Dados de hoje 9.3ºC / 17.9ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2019 às 21:17)

magnusson73 disse:


> Boas, realmente esta estação tem tido temperaturas mínimas inferiores alguns graus às da estação do aeródromo.
> A sua localização é no vale da Ribeira do Paul (como a conheço) afluente do Zêzere , a ver se consigo num fim de semana passar por lá para ter uma melhor noção do local onde se encontra.
> Entretanto estive a pesquisar e deixo estes links:
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela partilha, segundo pesquisei em tempos a estação está à cota da linha de água e relativamente próxima da mesma, só esse factor faz logo que receba o maximo de ar frio possível como também aquele (ar frio) que é gerado no próprio local. Acredito que os - 0,5 graus de hoje foram apenas uma boa amostra do que pode vir aí em termos de registos, pois trata-se de uma das estações com maior potencial quer das redes amadoras quer redes oficiais. Caso consigas passar lá era porreiro.


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Out 2019 às 21:24)

Boa noite, muito vento durante a tarde, 9,2°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (22 Out 2019 às 23:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> Obrigado pela partilha, segundo pesquisei em tempos a estação está à cota da linha de água e relativamente próxima da mesma, só esse factor faz logo que receba o maximo de ar frio possível como também aquele (ar frio) que é gerado no próprio local. Acredito que os - 0,5 graus de hoje foram apenas uma boa amostra do que pode vir aí em termos de registos, pois trata-se de uma das estações com maior potencial quer das redes amadoras quer redes oficiais. Caso consigas passar lá era porreiro.


Boa noite , Covilhã 12.4°c, com céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 12.4°c
Min 7.8°c
Max 14.4°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 21h com 12°c a essa hora .
Min horária 4.5°c às 8h
Max horária 15.7°c às 17h

De nada jonas_87,corrijo a localização da Quinta de Ananda um pouco mais a montante do que tinha indicado (amarelo), Torre(vermelho), vale da Ribeira de Unhais(azul),vale da Ribeira das Cortes(laranja) e coloco a Praia fluvial do Paul(verde).





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Out 2019 às 02:04)

Precipitação fraca em alguns locais do interior norte e centro devido ao que está a ser puxado de Espanha.

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IGUARDAG6


----------



## magnusson73 (23 Out 2019 às 08:32)

Bom dia , Covilhã 11°c, com céu nublado , vento fraco a ameaçar chuva.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 11°c
Min 9.3°c
Max 11.5°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 7h com 8.5°c a essa hora .
Min horária 8.5°c às 7h
Max horária 10.6°c às 0h














Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (23 Out 2019 às 09:58)

Bom dia. Nublado com chuva fraca.
Aquela precipitação parece um pouco estacionária naquela zona.. 

9.1°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (23 Out 2019 às 13:26)

Boas , Covilhã 11.9°c, manhã de chuviscos e chuva fraca com 0.8mm na estação do aeródromo até às 12h.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 11.9°c
Min 9.3°c
Max 11.9°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h com 10.8°c a essa hora .
Min horária 8.2°c às 8h
Max horária 10.8°c às 12h





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (23 Out 2019 às 14:22)

Mais um dia de chuva.

Sempre chuva fraca, mas já chove desde o início da manhã. Mínima de 8,4ºC e agora 9,3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Out 2019 às 15:35)

Boas…hoje com  ...desde o meio da manhã sempre certa...em forma de aguaceiros ,hoje mais fresquinho,com 13.1ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Out 2019 às 18:54)

Boas…hoje o dia já foi quase inverno...hoje o ambiente na rua era de fresco,o resto da tarde aindam foram de aguaceiros,já pararam ,só muito nublado e vento fraco,com
11.6ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Out 2019 às 20:11)

Boa noite, hoje esteve sempre céu nublado, sem chuva e por agora 12,2°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (23 Out 2019 às 20:14)

Boas , Covilhã 11.2°c,  "apenas" 4mm de acumulado na estação do aeródromo até às 19h mas foi um belo dia de outono , chuviscos e chuva fraca praticamente sem interrupção desde as 10h até às 17h.
Agora com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 11.2°c
Min 9.3°c
Max 12.6°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 19h com 10.8°c a essa hora .
Min horária 8.2°c às 8h
Max horária 11.1°c às 16h





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Out 2019 às 21:06)

Nas estações da rede NETATMO, Fuentes de Oñoro registou 22 mm.  

Infelizmente, a estação meteorológica amadora mais próxima no lado português é em Almeida, e não está a registar dados de precipitação. Pena...


----------



## Dan (23 Out 2019 às 21:19)

Parou a chuva por agora. Sempre chuva fraca, mas ainda acumulou mais de 10mm numa estação aqui da cidade. 

Os meus extremos de hoje: 8,0ºC / 9,4ºC


----------



## belem (23 Out 2019 às 21:29)

Dan disse:


> Parou a chuva por agora. Sempre chuva fraca, mas ainda acumulou mais de 10mm numa estação aqui da cidade.
> 
> Os meus extremos de hoje: 8,0ºC / 9,4ºC



Uma amplitude térmica diária de 1,4ºc em Bragança!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Out 2019 às 22:16)

Boas...tudo calmo ,já com céu limpo,com 11.7ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 8.7ºC / 13.5ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Out 2019 às 07:11)

Bom dia, 5,4°C com céu quase limpo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (24 Out 2019 às 08:27)

Bom dia , Covilhã 8.9°c, céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 8.9°c
Min 8.2°c
Max 10.3°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 7h com 5.9°c a essa hora .
Min horária 5.9com°c às 7h
Max horária 9.2°c às 0h

Depois de um dia de ausência o sol volta a aparecer.








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2019 às 10:07)

Boas ...sol e vento fraco...foi-se ,com 13.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2019 às 15:59)

Boas….como estava previsto...muito sol e ambiente mais quente ,com 19.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (24 Out 2019 às 16:02)

Em Viseu City está nhec. Não faz sol, não chove, não está frio nem calor.


----------



## Cesar (24 Out 2019 às 18:11)

Ontem foi de chuva e hoje ainda apareceu o sol, um bocadinho mais quente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2019 às 18:58)

Boas...tarde cheia de sol e fim tarde de calma ,com 16.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2019 às 22:09)

Boas...noite calma ,com 12.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.0ºC / 19.6ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Out 2019 às 07:45)

Bom dia, 4,9°C com céu limpo e algum nevoeiro

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (25 Out 2019 às 08:01)

Bom dia , Covilhã 10.8c, céu limpo na cidade e a Cova da Beira escondida no nevoeiro.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 10.8°c
Min 9.7°c
Max 12°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 7h com 5.1°c a essa hora .
Min horária 5.1c° às 7h
Max horária 10°c às 0h






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2019 às 08:45)

magnusson73 disse:


> Bom dia , Covilhã 10.8c, céu limpo na cidade e a Cova da Beira escondida no nevoeiro.
> 
> Temperaturas:
> Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
> ...



Belo registo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2019 às 12:41)

Boas...mais um dia de secura ....nunca mais chove ,hoje ainda mais quente  e sol doentio ,com 18.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2019 às 14:38)

Boas...sol doentio ...quente  e secura ,com 20.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2019 às 18:50)

Boas...final de tarde calma ,com 19.5ºC...hoje ainda em alta .


----------



## joselamego (25 Out 2019 às 20:23)

Boa noite amigos do Interior Norte 
De novo por Lamego 
Céu limpo 
Temperatura atual de 14°C
Fotos do final de dia 








Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2019 às 21:26)

Boas….tudo calmo ,com 17.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.3ºC / 21.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2019 às 10:12)

Boas ....sol e mais um dia de secura ...nunca mais chove ....vai aquecer ,com 15.8ºC.


----------



## Serrano (26 Out 2019 às 11:11)

12°C no Sarzedo, com céu limpo.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2019 às 11:24)

Boas ....hoje é mesmo para aquecer ,sol doentio ...que nem se pode encarar com o gajo chuva ,com 18.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2019 às 13:59)

Boas ....bruto e doentio ...o que vale é o fresquinho da casinha ,com 22.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2019 às 17:46)

Boas….hoje foi mesmo um dia de verão  e a contar para a secura ,ainda  e com 22.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2019 às 19:26)

Boas...final de tarde calma ...ambiente ainda morno ,com 17.1ºC e vento nulo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2019 às 21:29)

Boas...tudo calmo ...nada se mexe ,com 16.0ºC...vai devagarinho .

Dados de hoje 12.1ºC / 23.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2019 às 09:14)

Boas ....hoje com nuvens altas...para variar ,nunca mais chove ,com 16.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2019 às 14:57)

Boas….nublado  e ambiente abafado ...nunca mais chove ,com 21.6ºC .


----------



## magnusson73 (27 Out 2019 às 15:34)

Boa tarde,Covilhã (725mts)  17.6°c (auriol), com nuvens altas e vento fraco.






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (27 Out 2019 às 16:11)

16°C no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2019 às 18:26)

Boas...chuva ...sô para o mês que vêm ...desgraça continua ,só nublado e abafado ,parece uma noite de verão ,com 19.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2019 às 21:25)

Boas...agora já está prometido para amanhã ,por agora só nublado e sem vento ,com 16.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.5ºC / 22.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2019 às 09:17)

Boas...chuva que venha ....muita falta faz ,só nublado ,com 15.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Out 2019 às 12:43)

boas

por aqui a manha foi de céu encoberto, ainda nao choveu por estes lados.  Não há vento e estão 18.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2019 às 15:46)

Boas...por aqui me encontro sentado  há espera da bendita ,até agora não me cheira nada ,só nublado e com 17.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2019 às 17:09)

Boas...com esta manta por cima  a temperatura estacionária já há várias horas,pluma tropical muita fraca,só nublado ,com 17.8ºC e nada se mexe .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2019 às 20:19)

Boas ...afinal apareceu e molha ,duração será pouca,já posso dizer que choveu ,com 16.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## magnusson73 (28 Out 2019 às 20:23)

Boa noite , Covilhã 14.7°c, dia de céu nublado com alguns aguaceiros de chuviscos (como agora).
Acumulado de 0.3mm

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 14.7°c
Min 12°c
Max 16.5°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 19h com 14.6°c a essa hora .
Min horária 8.5c° às 6h
Max horária 15.5°c às 14h e às 15h





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2019 às 21:40)

Boas….já parou ,ainda cheguei aos 2.0mm ,tudo calmo quase sem vento ,com 16.0ºC e tapado .


----------



## magnusson73 (29 Out 2019 às 07:59)

Bom dia , Covilhã 14.5c, céu limpo na cidade e algum nevoeiro na cova da Beira.
Ontem na estação do aeródromo 3.5mm de acumulado.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 14.5°c
Min 13.1°c
Max 14.5°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 7h com 12.6°c a essa hora .
Min horária 12.6c° às 7h
Max horária 14.3°c às 0h





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Out 2019 às 08:00)

Boas….nevoeiro ....muito ,com 14.4ºC e sem vento.

Dados de ontem 13.1ºC / 18.1ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## Dan (29 Out 2019 às 08:26)

Manhã com algum nevoeiro, que vai subido e descendo. 12ºC por agora.

Já se nota alguma alteração na paisagem.

Hoje.






Passado dia 19.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Out 2019 às 12:34)

Boas...meia manhã com nevoeiro  e o resto com céu tapado ,de momento já vai aparecendo o sol ,com 17.3ºC e vento fraco,com os restos de ontem e o nevoeiro de hoje,lá se arranjou mais 1.0mm de .


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Out 2019 às 12:58)

Boas.
Noite manhã de nevoeiro levantou por volta das 11h. 
Continua encoberto sem vento e com 20.1°C e 93% HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Out 2019 às 14:41)

Boas...novamente nublado e ambiente abafado ,com 19.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (29 Out 2019 às 16:19)

Por aqui 16ºC e chuvisco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Out 2019 às 19:07)

Boas ...o radar não engana ,chove com alguma intensidade ,com 17.8ºC e sem vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Out 2019 às 20:03)

Boas...já passou ,tudo calmo ,com 16.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Out 2019 às 21:33)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 16.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.8ºC / 19.7ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2019 às 08:01)

Boas….só nevoeiro ,com 15.8ºC e sem vento .


----------



## magnusson73 (30 Out 2019 às 08:29)

Bom dia , Covilhã 14.5c, ontem durante a tarde ainda chuviscou  por aqui, com mais intensidade na parte alta da cidade.
Agora com nevoeiro e chuviscando.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 14.5°c
Min 13.9°c
Max 15.7°c

A estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)está sem dados desde as 12h de onem.











Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2019 às 09:15)

Boas...nevoeiro ,com 16.1ºC....quase de noite .


----------



## Nickname (30 Out 2019 às 09:30)

14.6ºC
Manhã chuvosa, 9mm acumulados.

113.4mm em Outubro (77% da média mensal)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2019 às 10:50)

Boas...nevoeiro já mais alto ...espera-se chuva muita ,com 16.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2019 às 11:17)

Boas...já ...cá me cheirava a ,abençoada que fiques por cá muitas semanas ...andas atrasada .


----------



## Nickname (30 Out 2019 às 11:26)

15.1ºC
Chuva moderada a forte na última meia-hora, e vendo pelo radar parece que é para continuar! 
12.3mm acumulados.


----------



## Nickname (30 Out 2019 às 12:23)

15.4ºC
Chuva forte a torrencial na última hora 
Acumulado nos 22.8mm.

Zonas mais Ocidentais do distrito já acima dos 30mm
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IOLIVEIR6

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IVISEUVO3

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISOJOO1


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2019 às 12:23)

Boas...não passou de chuviscos ,só nublado e vento fraco,com 17.3ºC.


----------



## Nickname (30 Out 2019 às 12:41)

*15.8ºC*
Cada vez chove com mais intensidade, *30.9mm*


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Out 2019 às 13:06)

Boas
Por aqui a manha foi de ceu encoberto com nevoeiros cerrados intermitentes que levantam quando chove. O vento esta fraco e com 17.2°C chove copiosamente agora.


----------



## magnusson73 (30 Out 2019 às 13:09)

Boas , Covilhã 16°c, manhã de chuviscos e chuva fraca praticamente sem interrupção.
Na estação do aeródromo ontem 0.8mm e hoje até às 12h 2.2mm de acumulado .

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 16°c
Min 13.9°c
Max 16.2°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h com 14.8°c a essa hora .
Min horária 13.1c° às 6h
Max horária 14.8°c às 12h









Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (30 Out 2019 às 13:14)

Começa a chover com mais intensidade,espera-se uma tarde bem chuvosa.





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (30 Out 2019 às 13:39)

*16.2ºC*, é a temperatura máxima do dia até agora.
Por agora parou de chover, *38.9mm.*

A zona de Viseu parece ter sido mais benificiada que as zonas imediatamente a Norte e a Sul, ainda assim mesmo as zonas mais secas do distrito ( a Nordeste) acumularam por volta dos 20mm, nada mau!!


----------



## AnDré (30 Out 2019 às 13:53)

Em Várzea da Serra não choveu tanto, mas ainda assim foram 26,2mm.

175,4mm este mês. Nada mau!


----------



## Nickname (30 Out 2019 às 13:55)

Aqui o acumulado mensal subiu para os 143.3mm (97% da média mensal)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2019 às 16:54)

Boas...têm estado  em modo certo já algum tempo...mas agora chove bem ,com 18.0ºC e 6.0mm..


----------



## Nickname (30 Out 2019 às 19:55)

*15.5ºC*
Aguaceiros dispersos ao longo da tarde levaram o acumulado para os *42.2mm*, e entretanto já foi atingido o valor médio mensal 

Máxima:* 17ºC
*
Os pequenos rios e ribeiros da região já vão bem cheios!!
*
*


----------



## magnusson73 (30 Out 2019 às 20:21)

Boa noite, pela Covilhã a tarde começou com muita chuva (entre as 14h e as 15h na estação do aeródromo caíram 14.2mm ), para depois voltar a acalmar e passar a chuviscos durante o resto da tarde.
Agora com 16.2°c , sem chuva e com nevoeiro.

Precipitação na estação do aeródromo até às 19h:
Hoje 25.5mm
Outubro 144.6mm
2019 763.9mm










Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2019 às 22:23)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com céu limpo ,com 17.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.1ºC / 18.8ºC e 8.0mm.


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Out 2019 às 22:32)

Alguém tem fotografias do rio Ponsul de hoje?


----------



## magnusson73 (31 Out 2019 às 08:00)

Bom dia, na Covilhã com 14.7°c , nevoeiro e Hr nos 100%.









Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2019 às 09:48)

Boas….continua há espera...não se vê nada ,com 17.4ºC e nublado.


----------



## João Pedro (31 Out 2019 às 10:08)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas….continua há espera...não se vê nada ,com 17.4ºC e nublado.


Acho que vai aí qualquer coisa a caminho, já não deve faltar muito para chegar


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2019 às 12:25)

Boas….ligeira passagem de chuva...não passa disto ,chuva ,com 19.2ºC e abafado ,de 1.0mm...fartura .


----------



## Nickname (31 Out 2019 às 12:39)

O dia segue ameno e algo abafado, *17.1ºC*
Mesmo com a humidade sempre nos 99/100%, ainda não acumulou nada.

O Caramulinho já aparece nos resumos diários, até agora só tinha dados horários.
Ontem foi a 3ª estação mais chuvosa e a que registou a rajada de vento mais intensa em Portugal continental.





Pena não registar temperatura, pode ser que seja só por agora!


----------



## ricardop120 (31 Out 2019 às 13:16)

Boas

Por estes lados noite e manha humidas, com chovisco e nevoeiros. 
Atualmente chuvisca, vento fraco e com 19.8°C 98% HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2019 às 14:58)

Boas...estou farto de levar com ela ....anda fugida ,não passamos disto .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2019 às 17:52)

Boas...pela tarde até houve bons momentos de sol ...e agora vai limpando...foi-se ,para amanhã está mais prevista...vamos esperar ,com 19.4ºC...parece verão .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2019 às 19:31)

Boas...tudo calmo ...hoje sem manta ,hoje já se vê a temperatura em descida ,com 17.2ºC.


----------



## Nickname (31 Out 2019 às 20:36)

16.3ºC, nevoeiro.
1.2mm acumulados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2019 às 21:35)

Boas….tudo calmo ,com 17.0ºC e uma ligeira brisa.

Dados de hoje 14.8ºC / 20.3ºC e 1.0mm.

De do mês 45.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (31 Out 2019 às 22:37)

16.5ºC
Nevoeiro e chuviscos, 2.1mm acumulados, 150.1mm em Outubro.

Amplitude térmica inferior a 3ºC hoje.
Máxima: *17.5ºC*
Mínima: *14.7ºC*


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Out 2019 às 22:40)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> De do mês 45.0mm.


A chuva também não abundou por esses lados, é preciso mais, muito mais.


----------

